# Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III should arrive in early 2019



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 29, 2018)

> The most sought-after PowerShot camera, the G7 X series will finally see a mark III version in very early 2019. It’s possible we’ll see the camera come by CES 2019 in January.
> We’re told the focus of the camera will definitely be as a premium compact image taker as well as for vlogging on a budget.
> 4K with DPAF will be featured in the camera, along with a new image sensor, slightly longer zoom range and new ergonomics. A detailed spec list has not yet been shown to us.
> We’re told that the PowerShot G9 X may also get a replacement at the same time.



Continue reading...


----------



## stevelee (Oct 29, 2018)

Sounds good. If it looks like much of an improvement, I'm likely to buy one.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Oct 29, 2018)

New image sensor with DPAF? Is Canon finally making the 1" sensor for their PowerShot cameras?


----------



## Pascal Parvex (Oct 29, 2018)

Canon already has a one-inch image sensor with DPAF ready, the one used in their newer video cameras of the 4 and 7 range.


----------



## Adelino (Oct 29, 2018)

Is there a CR rating for this? Sorry if I missed it. Sounds interesting for sure!


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 29, 2018)

I am looking for a new P&S for a while and was already tempted by the Mark II. 
Now that's interesting news.
I hope that this new sensor is no step back in IQ, even if AF will be better with DPAF. 
I also hope that Canon won't change the zoom aperture much. 
If I was to decide zoom range over higher aperture number I'd be going for the old lens over a - say - f/2.0 - 5.6.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 29, 2018)

I own the Mk II. It is a good little camera. I use it a fair amount as it has great IQ for its size. You can tell the difference in IQ vs larger sensor cameras, but still, I do not always want to carry a DSLR.

There is only so much to improve, IMO. For stills, I would primarily be interested in a bit faster AF. DPAF would be great, but I am not expecting it. Of course, any improvement in IQ is always welcome, but I am not sure how much can be improved as I am not seeing competing cameras with better sensor scores (likely, they are all using the same Sony sensor). 

For video, I am sure people will want 4K. But that is not important to me. I would like a hot shoe and mic jack. I do use this for 2K video and would love to be able to add an external microphone. 

In addition to the external microphone, the hot shoe would occasionally be used for a flash as the built in flash is ok, but could use more power and I would like to be able to add on my EVF-1 that I own.


----------



## MV213 (Oct 29, 2018)

docsmith said:


> I own the Mk II. It is a good little camera. I use it a fair amount as it has great IQ for its size. You can tell the difference in IQ vs larger sensor cameras, but still, I do not always want to carry a DSLR.
> 
> There is only so much to improve, IMO. For stills, I would primarily be interested in a bit faster AF. DPAF would be great, but I am not expecting it. Of course, any improvement in IQ is always welcome, but I am not sure how much can be improved as I am not seeing competing cameras with better sensor scores (likely, they are all using the same Sony sensor).
> 
> ...



I agree, being able to add the EVF would be a GREAT feature.


----------



## kalieaire (Oct 29, 2018)

I hope this f***er has a mic jack.


----------



## garyinstereo (Oct 29, 2018)

Of course I just bought the G7 X Mark II this morning and then I see the mark III gets rumoured! I'm still planning to use the mark II until the mark III comes out and maybe I'll upgrade if the features are a great improvement (Usable 4K video, mic input, higher video frame rates). I also own the 5D mark II & IV but wanted to get a nice point & shoot to carry around daily.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Oct 29, 2018)

Pascal Parvex said:


> Canon already has a one-inch image sensor with DPAF ready, the one used in their newer video cameras of the 4 and 7 range.



Then why are they still using 1" Sony sensors in the G9x II and G7x II?  I guess it was a holdout until they can bring their own 1" sensor development cost down to the level needed for these cameras. And if that's the case, we may also see a G5x II and G3x II with DPAF in the near future.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 30, 2018)

docsmith said:


> I own the Mk II. It is a good little camera. I use it a fair amount as it has great IQ for its size. You can tell the difference in IQ vs larger sensor cameras, but still, I do not always want to carry a DSLR.
> 
> There is only so much to improve, IMO. For stills, I would primarily be interested in a bit faster AF. DPAF would be great, but I am not expecting it. Of course, any improvement in IQ is always welcome, but I am not sure how much can be improved as I am not seeing competing cameras with better sensor scores (likely, they are all using the same Sony sensor).
> 
> ...


I guess I’ve made more than 2000 pictures with the Mark II. I find the IQ more than adequate for posting my travel pictures on web pages and for making 13” x 19” prints that I have hanging on my walls. (The latter doesn’t allow for any cropping to speak of, but I try to get it right in the camera when possible.) If the Mark III isn’t much of an improvement, I’ll be happy to stick with the II for its purposes. 

I’d use the 4K once a year at least. I wouldn’t use the hot shoe or external mike input. Other than testing bounce flash by using the spring, I’ve never used the built-in flash. I’d probably use it as a fill in portraits, but I don’t do that in my travels. 

I was just reading a review of the Sony RX 100 VI. They made the lens somewhat slower and increased the zoom up to 200mm equivalent. If Canon does something similar with the III, I’ll be less likely to get it. For my travel photos I find 24mm more of a constraint than the 100mm limit, and f/1.8-2.8 is nice in interiors. Still, I guess I should look at the Sony when I’m considering the III. If the Sony still costs 50% more, it would have to be a slam dunk for meeting my needs and interests. Size is also an issue. I wouldn’t want anything bigger than the II for travel. My first trip with the II, I took along my S120 as backup, as well as in case I found the extra size of the G unhandy at times, but I never used it. The next trip it stayed home.


----------



## Sergio Smorovoz (Oct 30, 2018)

docsmith said:


> I would like a hot shoe and mic jack.



Colleague, I fully support! 
4k too much! Need a FullHD 120 fps. )))


----------



## tron (Oct 30, 2018)

garyinstereo said:


> Of course I just bought the G7 X Mark II this morning and then I see the mark III gets rumoured! I'm still planning to use the mark II until the mark III comes out and maybe I'll upgrade if the features are a great improvement (Usable 4K video, mic input, higher video frame rates). I also own the 5D mark II & IV but wanted to get a nice point & shoot to carry around daily.


It ws also rumoured many months ago! I find it difficult to has better IQ if the sensor remains at 1inch - which I am sure it will remain so as to keep the same dimensions.
Everything else is a minor improvement (I also have G7XII and I like it).


----------

